# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  برنامه محاسبه اوقات شرعی جاوا

## Zarghami_A

برنامه محاسبه اوقات شرعی شهرهای ایران با جاوا نوشته ام هر کس میخواهد تست کند به من ایمیل بزند
تست شده روی K750i  SE,Nokia 3230 , k800i, d750
این برنامه را با Midlet Pascal 2.02 نوشته ام
شامل اذان صبح و طلوع آفتاب و اذان ظهر و غروب آفتاب و اذان مغرب
zarghami_az@yahoo.com
لطفا پس از نصب گزارش کارکرد آنرا روی موبایلهایتان بدهید
لازم به ذکر است که فایل مورد نضر را در کامپیوتر ابتدا باز کنید وسپس
دو فایل 
OghateSharee.jar ,OghateSharee.jad
را به موبایل انتقال بدهید و سپس نصب واجرا نمایید
اگر شهر شما در لیست نبود بنویسید تا اضافه کنم

آخرین نسخه 21/12/1385
نسخه جدید آماده شد شامل تغییرات ظاهری و باطنی جدید + امکان ایجاد شهر جدید و....
از اینجا دانلود کنید http://www.fzmaster.com/ardeshir/Ard...ghatSharee.zip
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
نسخه نهایی فروردین 86
http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...1&d=1175943379
امکانات جدید 

1 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از اذان صبح (یکی از کاربردهای آن بیدار شدن برای سحری در ماه مبارک رمضان).
2 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از طلوع خورشید (برای کسانی که صدای اذان را نشنیده اند مثلا ده دقیقه قبل از طلوع آخرین فرصت برای ادای نماز صبح).
3 - امکان اختیاری بودن پخش اذان صبح.
4 - تغییرات ظاهری و باطنی برنامه جهت سهولت استفاده از آن.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## rezaTavak

خوشحالم. 
بالاخره یکی از این midletpascal استفاده کرد.

----------


## rezaTavak

چطوری فارس توش نوشتی؟

----------


## Zarghami_A

> چطوری فارس توش نوشتی؟


مگر مشگلی در این مورد داشتی؟

----------


## rezaTavak

من نتونستم!

قبول نکرد.

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام

با گوشی k510i من که مشکلی نداشت. اگه ممکنه تو برنامه تاریخ رو از خود گوشی بگیره !!!

به هر حال من تشکر می کنم.

----------


## Zarghami_A

> با سلام
> 
> با گوشی k510i من که مشکلی نداشت. اگه ممکنه تو برنامه تاریخ رو از خود گوشی بگیره !!!
> 
> به هر حال من تشکر می کنم.


آخرین نسخه را دانلود کنیدhttp://www.fzmaster.com/ardeshir/Ard...ghatSharee.zip

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام

آقا من یه مشکل با این برنامه شما دارم و اونم اینه که آنتی ویروس Norton من تو فایل شما Trojan.Redbrowser رو پیدا می کنه ، می شه توضیح بدهید که چه باید کرد !!!

متأسفانه من قلبم ضعیفه اصلاً نمی خواهم ریسک کنم.

----------


## rezaTavak

این اشتباهی است که آنتی ویروس شما مرتکب می شود وگرنه این فایل فقط در موبایل یا شبیه سازها قابل اجراست.

----------


## j_sadi

برنامه شما بسیار عالی بود
روی گوشی K510 من که خیلی خوب بود روی 6270 برادرم هم خیلی خوب کار کرد
اگر می شود فرمول محاسبه اش را به ما هم یاد دهید .
جواد سعدی

----------


## Zarghami_A

با سلام به همگی دوستان

امیدوارم سال خوب و پر برکتی داشته باشید

همانطور که قول داده بودم نسخه جدید رو تا چند روز دیگر در اختیار دوستان قرار میدهم(در حال اتمام 90 درصد)

امکانات جدید 
1 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از اذان صبح (یکی از کاربردهای آن بیدار شدن برای سحری در ماه مبارک رمضان).
2 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از طلوع خورشید (برای کسانی که صدای اذان را نشنیده اند مثلا ده دقیقه قبل از طلوع آخرین فرصت برای ادای نماز صبح).
3 - امکان اختیاری بودن پخش اذان صبح.
4 - تغییرات ظاهری و باطنی برنامه جهت سهولت استفاده از آن.

اگر کسی برای صدای هشدارهای قبل از اذان صبح و قبل از طلوع پیشنهادی دارد در اختیار این حقیر قرار بدهد.
التماس دعا

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام

آقا امکان مینیمایز کردن رو هم قرار بدهید تا ضمن اجرای برنامه شما امکان استفاده از گوشی هم باشه و تو این حالت هم اذان پخش بشه.

در ضمن اگه در هر بار اجرای برنامه مجبور نبودیم شهر رو عوض کنیم خیلی بهتر بود.

ببخشید ولی این نظرات جهت بهبود برنامه است .
با آرزوی توفیق شما.

----------


## Zarghami_A

با سلام به همگی دوستان

امیدوارم سال خوب و پر برکتی داشته باشید

*همانطور که قول داده بودم نسخه جدید را در اختیار دوستان قرار میدهم*

امکانات جدید 
1 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از اذان صبح (یکی از کاربردهای آن بیدار شدن برای سحری در ماه مبارک رمضان).
2 - امکان پخش هشدار n دقیقه قبل از طلوع خورشید (برای کسانی که صدای اذان را نشنیده اند مثلا ده دقیقه قبل از طلوع آخرین فرصت برای ادای نماز صبح).
3 - امکان اختیاری بودن پخش اذان صبح.
4 - تغییرات ظاهری و باطنی برنامه جهت سهولت استفاده از آن.

اگر کسی برای صدای هشدارهای قبل از اذان صبح و قبل از طلوع پیشنهادی دارد در اختیار این حقیر قرار بدهد.
*التماس دعا*

----------


## rezaTavak

سوال:

جاوا مقیم در حافظه نیست چطوری این رویدادها را انجام می دهید؟

موفق باشید.

----------


## Zarghami_A

> سوال:
> 
> جاوا مقیم در حافظه نیست چطوری این رویدادها را انجام می دهید؟
> 
> موفق باشید.


با سلام 

برنامه باید در حال اجرا باشد ولی میتواند مینیمایز باشد

----------


## Zarghami_A

با سلام
نسخه جدید 3.03 را در اختیار دوستان قرار میدهم 26-02-86

1 - اشکال تاریخ در ساعت 24 حل شد همچنین اوقات روز جدید قابل توجه بعضی ها.
2 - نیمه شب شرعی رو به فتوای مقام معظم رهبری یعنی غروب آفتاب تا اذان صبح تقسیم بر دو.
3 - کوچکتر شدن حجم برنامه.
4 - زدن آلارم کوچک و انجام لرزاننده یا ویبراتور قبل از هشدار یا اذان.

تست کنید و اگر اشکالی بر اثر تغییرات بوجود آمده بود سریعا ایمیل کنید.

به منظور متمرکز بودن نسخ آخرین نسخه برنامه اوقات شرعی را از اینجا دانلود فرمایید
http://www.fzmaster.com/viewforum.php?f=115

----------


## Zarghami_A

با سلام 
نسخه 3.04 آماده شد این نسخه را حتما دانلود نمایید

http://mobilestan.net/attachment.php...4&d=1180440717

امکانات جدید در نسخه 3.041 - امکان تعیین هشدار برای n دقیقه قبل از اذان ظهر برای آمادگی نماز جماعت
2 - امکان تعیین هشدار برای n دقیقه قبل از اذان مغرب برای آمادگی نماز جماعت
3 - امکان تعیین زمان ویبره به میلی ثانیه قبل از اذان ها یا هشدارها
4 - امکان تعیین و تغییر دو شهر اختیاری
5 - نمایش مدت زمان باقیمانده تا اولین وقت اذان و همچنین برای طلوع خورشید
5 - زدن ویبره برای لحظات اذان وهشدارها با توجه به بند 3

مدیر بخش لطفا در اولین تاپیک قرار گیرد

----------

